# Wooden Workbench if you want it



## Crackle (12 Apr 2010)

I've been clearing out my shed and am throwing out this workbench which I inherited when I moved in, too big for my needs. I was about to disassemble it and skip but thought I'd see if anyone wanted it first.

It's home built by the looks of things, simply but reasonably well done. Very dirty, so it needs a good clean.

If you want it you'd need to be able to collect from the Wirral ASAP. For a short journey it might go on roofbars as I don' think it's over 50 KG as I dragged it out of the shed myself. Doesn't include the vice which I'm keeping, sorry.

Need to know soon, within the next few days, otherwise, it's off to the skip.


----------



## Kestevan (12 Apr 2010)

What size is it?

I might be interested in the unlikely event I can fit it in the hutch


----------



## Hilldodger (12 Apr 2010)

Ebay it! That's worth good money. I'd have it if I was nearer.


----------



## dodgy (12 Apr 2010)

I'm tempted, given I'm local, but there's no way that will go in my motor  Looks like there's useful storage space under it too, important in my packed garage!

Hope it goes to a good home.


----------



## Crackle (12 Apr 2010)

Kestevan said:


> What size is it?
> 
> I might be interested in the unlikely event I can fit it in the hutch



6ft wide, 29 inches deep and 37 inches tall.


----------



## Kestevan (13 Apr 2010)

Just a tad too big, I'm afraid I'll have to pass.

Cheers


----------



## Crackle (13 Apr 2010)

Ah well, never mind, it is big, that's primarily the reason it's going.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (13 Apr 2010)

I'd be interested if I could get to the Wirral anytime soon. Too far away though.


----------



## Crackle (15 Apr 2010)

I think it will be dissassembled at the weekend folks, if no takers.


----------



## Crackle (11 May 2010)

Now gone to the great workbench in the sky.


----------

